# Substitute for Sher Kem?



## ssarovich (7 mo ago)

SW saying they might have trouble getting Sher Kem. Does PPG or anyone else have a decent substitute?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ssarovich said:


> SW saying they might have trouble getting Sher Kem. Does PPG or anyone else have a decent substitute?


Benjamin Moore P22 or rust scat


----------

